# SVS M-series speakers



## macdon

Good day everyone!
I posted this in our local HT forum here in Manila:



http://i68.servimg.com/u/f68/11/88/38/44/dsc_0133.jpg


*SVS M-series Speakers*


For the past few months, I've been thinking of possibly upgrading my speakers - not that there's anything wrong with my B&Ws, but maybe just to try a different flavor.
I went the usual fare of auditioning as well as researching possible replacements from other brands - which even included the upper level of B&W.
Before, when I do HT speaker shopping - I usually just audition the left & right speaker and just accept whatever center & surrounds that came in the series. 
However, this time around I thought of concentrating more on the center speaker as I feel that it is the vital channel of any good home theater.

One of my recent & unexpected auditions, is the SVS S-series speakers wherein the front LCR were all identical and it was even reasonably priced. The best part of these speakers are its crisp, clear and uncolored presentation - perfectly neutral! 
My Rotel + B&W setup is a dynamic one if not a tad warm, so I felt prepared for the change. However, when an opportunity suddenly arose in upgrading my Rotel RB-985 amp to a more modern RMB-1075 amp, I was very surprised to find out how my old 985 were warm sounding.
With the 1075, the B&Ws opened up beautifully........and I could live with that, but still the thought of those uncolored SVS speakers lingered inside my head.

I still went ahead with the change and offered my B&Ws up for sale - but when I was coming home with the SVS S-series speakers in my trunk, I felt a little bit of buyer's remorse and thought that the B&Ws were still very good most specially with the new amp. 
While I thought of withdrawing my B&Ws from the marketplace, I suddenly received a call from a prospective buyer - who is even ready to pay cash on the spot.
I auditioned the B&Ws to my buyer who even brought his family along with him to hear what he was about to purchase. While this was going on, I just sat in one corner admiring how my old B&Ws were singing differently. I could only hope and pray that maybe they wouldnt like it and leave.
Alas, they loved it.........they loved it so much that they even bought my SVS pb12 sub and was even asking if I would sell them my Rotel pre/pro. Well, I had to draw the line with the speakers & sub - but when it comes to my Rotel pre/pro - hands off please.

The next few days were the hardest - I wanted to open up the new SVS S-series, but just couldnt. I repeatedly asked myself if this would really be better than my old speakers but had to shake it off since they were basically not mine anymore. My wife really loves the B&Ws and when she glanced at the new smallish box replacements, she gave me a weird look that kinda says "are you kidding me?!"
I knew that the SVS S-series speakers had more drivers compared to my B&Ws, they were clear enough in both vocals as well as music and they have that crisp detail that you rarely hear from speakers around its price - it totally outclassed and outperformed some mainstream speaker brands in the market that are close to its price - some are even more expensive. So, what should I be worrying about?

Being positive with my choice of speaker brand, I suddenly decided to even hike up all my considerations and made a blind leap of faith in getting the SVS M-series instead. I never really invest in something that I've never auditioned before - most specially with speakers, but I thought that if the S-series is this good, then having the M-series should be a lot better. But the big question still remains - would it be better than my B&Ws?
I re-scheduled a trip to return the S-series, took home the M-series and for good measure took home a SVS PB13 Ultra to eliminate looking up and asking "what if".

Unboxing the M-series was an ordeal - they were huge and very heavy. The box of the center speaker MCS-01 alone is almost as big as an out-of-the-box pb10 subwoofer! Each speaker was packed inside a draw-string cloth bag and nestled inside its double-box with high intensity foam. Removing the cloth bags reveals the excellent fit and finish of the M-series, the magnetic grille is a novel idea, the 0 or -3db tweeter attenuation switch is a nice consideration and the foam plugs for port tuning are all great features that you dont find to often in other speaker brands.
Each speaker comes with its own single page documentation or 'birth certificate' showing its specs and its frequency response chart which was hand signed by the company's QA / QC inspector.

We all have our own media preference when auditioning or trying out new speakers, and since I also got a new pb13 Ultra subwoofer in the mix - might as well give both the speakers and sub a workout. Jude Law's Enemy At The Gates was my chosen media to see how well the dialogue is amidst the rumble and chaos in the background.
As I've anticipated, the dialogue was very clear and coherent. The absence of any speaker coloration was both a welcome surprise that provided an exciting auditory experience. Even whispers and voices from a distance seems to emanate right from your theater room - amazing! 
Accompanied with the micro-dynamic details of the left & right speaker, it defined a more finer detail that is crisp and an uncanny realistic experience.
SVS labels the M-series as "audiophile grade" speakers, so I quickly ended the first 20 minutes of Enemy At The Gates and chose the Legends Of Jazz. With music, the M-series is at its best - every instrument is clearly identified in its own space which you can actually pinpoint their position in the wide soundstage. The M-series were very holographic in nature that seems to float around you - making you feel not as a spectator but more of the performer! I allowed myself to be immersed in its sound and it was breathtaking!
Switching to Celine Dion's A New Day concert was a mixture of emotions - the sound seems to draw you in what the artist wants to convey - may it be a ballad or a fast moving song, it hits you emotionally. I did find myself with goosebumps in some of her songs. 
Even when the concert ended, I didnt switch to a new media - I stuck around and listened while the credits was rolling. For some reason, you want to hear every possible sound from the speakers in hopes of hearing something that you havent heard before.
I was so giddy at this point that I had to try the Blue Man Group's How To Be A Rockstar concert - what a mind blowing experience! The sound dynamics were at par with the tremendous light show on the stage and every percussion instrument was defined clearly. I was thrilled when I heard slight sounds of castanets and tambourines playing in my surround bipolar speakers that I've never heard before with my B&Ws. It certainly was an amazing experience! 

I was moved by these speakers and that afternoon session was the best I have experienced my home theater - ever! I would've imagined of possibly finding this kind of speaker from other speaker brands........and certainly never expected it from a company that started with subwoofers. If the legendary subwoofer company continues its path in making speakers this great, I have no doubt they will completely corner the market. The M-series speakers truly hold its rank alongside their legendary subwoofers. My heartfelt congrats to SVS!

Lastly, I wanna thank our Philippine distributor MikeC for all the countless YMs, PMs, emails and phone calls to help me with the transition. I believed he treated me more as a friend than a customer. Kudos to MKC International for bringing in these gems to our side of the world!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Well, I for one am envious!


----------



## steve1616

Macdon, how do you feel these speakers compared to the STS-02's. I am thinking about getting the MTS-02s in the near future.


----------



## Tufelhundin

I have mentioned here before....I'm very impressed with the M Series as well as the S. Very excited for you indeed! The picture of your set up is..well... MAGANDA!!!!

Are these the new M Series speakers....the one with the new tweeters? I have not heard these but I feel SVS would not do anything to lower their standards, for I have met most of the crew in Ohio and...GREAT Team.

I am very glad to hear that the Rotel 1075 does well with the M Series for they need a little power to drive and I have considered that amp for my personal setup as well.

One last thing I would like to comment on....your write-up....do you do this for a living? If not...you should, you had me immersed in the write up.......I felt like I was sitting their listening to Celine and enjoying everything you were......and I don't even particularly like Celine. Impressive.


----------



## macdon

steve1616 said:


> Macdon, how do you feel these speakers compared to the STS-02's. I am thinking about getting the MTS-02s in the near future.


Im afraid I havent heard the STS-02 yet..........too bad as I saw our local distributor showed it to a customer of his while I was visiting, but didnt get to hook it up. I presume it has more to offer compared to the SCS-02, but how big the difference I wouldnt know.

As for the MTS-02, its really a different class from the S-series. While it has the usual features of the S-series like clear and uncolored sound, the M-series adds more body and depth to every presentation. One thing that really sealed it for me was those little details that I heared even while Im engrossed in watching a film. Not only were those details either absent or muffled in my other previous speakers - but in the M-series, those details were even crisp!

I too was decided to get the S-series, but jumping to the M-series made my investment more worthwhile, IMHO. I felt it was a huge step to my previous B&W 600 series 3 UK made speakers and either at par or a bit better than B&W's newer CM line which even costs more!


----------



## macdon

Tufelhundin said:


> I have mentioned here before....I'm very impressed with the M Series as well as the S. Very excited for you indeed! The picture of your set up is..well... MAGANDA!!!!
> 
> Are these the new M Series speakers....the one with the new tweeters? I have not heard these but I feel SVS would not do anything to lower their standards, for I have met most of the crew in Ohio and...GREAT Team.
> 
> I am very glad to hear that the Rotel 1075 does well with the M Series for they need a little power to drive and I have considered that amp for my personal setup as well.
> 
> One last thing I would like to comment on....your write-up....do you do this for a living? If not...you should, you had me immersed in the write up.......I felt like I was sitting their listening to Celine and enjoying everything you were......and I don't even particularly like Celine. Impressive.


Thank you sir - I appreciate your kind words. But im just an enthusiast in this great hobby of ours :bigsmile:

The M-series that I got are the 01s. I kinda preferred it as Im familiar and fond of Scanspeak tweeters. To be honest, Im more of an audiophile rather than a videophile, so I've heard Scanspeak tweets before. In fact, in one of my audio setups, I have a Proac Response 1sc bookshelf speakers that uses a scanspeak tweeter - and I love the sound of my Proac. They're very detailed without being bright.
Come to think about it now, those foot-high Proac bookshelves are even $1k more than the MTS :blink:
It really makes the MTS more value for money.


----------



## Dwight Angus

macdon said:


> Thank you sir - I appreciate your kind words. But im just an enthusiast in this great hobby of ours :bigsmile:
> 
> The M-series that I got are the 01s. I kinda preferred it as Im familiar and fond of Scanspeak tweeters. To be honest, Im more of an audiophile rather than a videophile, so I've heard Scanspeak tweets before. In fact, in one of my audio setups, I have a Proac Response 1sc bookshelf speakers that uses a scanspeak tweeter - and I love the sound of my Proac. They're very detailed without being bright.
> Come to think about it now, those foot-high Proac bookshelves are even $1k more than the MTS :blink:
> It really makes the MTS more value for money.


I completely agree with you. I also have MTS-01's/MCS-01/MBS-01's/2xpb13 ultras. Great value relative to the market place and a great sound and the Scanspeak tweeters show accurate detail.


----------



## ojojunkie

Hello brother Macdon! Congratulations on your New SVS speakers set. Wish I could have chance to listen to them in your great setup. And thanks for the very detailed review! :T

Wish me good luck for the SVS raffle promo... :R

AJ


----------



## obsi

Uhh..what raffle promo?


----------



## ojojunkie

obsi said:


> Uhh..what raffle promo?


please check this link:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/svsound/35802-svsound-5-2-s-series-system-eq1-giveaway.html

good Luck! :bigsmile:


----------



## macdon

Dwight Angus said:


> I completely agree with you. I also have MTS-01's/MCS-01/MBS-01's/2xpb13 ultras. Great value relative to the market place and a great sound and the Scanspeak tweeters show accurate detail.


You have a great setup there having 2 Ultras - congrats! 

I didnt get the MBS for the surround as I went for the SSS-02s instead. Great surrounds.


----------



## macdon

ojojunkie said:


> Hello brother Macdon! Congratulations on your New SVS speakers set. Wish I could have chance to listen to them in your great setup. And thanks for the very detailed review! :T
> 
> Wish me good luck for the SVS raffle promo... :R
> 
> AJ


Thanks for the compliments brother Mon and good luck in the SVS raffle!


----------



## Tufelhundin

macdon said:


> You have a great setup there having 2 Ultras - congrats!
> 
> I didnt get the MBS for the surround as I went for the *SSS-02s instead*. Great surrounds.


 I have had those big suckers in my hands but I have yet to hear them. I have plans to add these to my system as side surrounds. What are your thoughts on them and can you compare them to what you had?


----------



## macdon

Tufelhundin said:


> I have had those big suckers in my hands but I have yet to hear them. I have plans to add these to my system as side surrounds. What are your thoughts on them and can you compare them to what you had?


For side surrounds, isnt dipoles preferred? Of course, I could be wrong as the SVS SSS bipoles are my very first bipoles. In all my recent HT setups, I just utilized monopole bookshelf speakers for my rear surrounds.
Each unit of SVS SSS surround speakers is actually like 2 bookshelf speakers since it doubles the number of drivers and while I thought the output would be strong, I feared that the surrounds could be localized.

I was pleasantly surprised when the actual dispersion was wide and non-distracting to the front stage. Its a nuance that places the listener right in the middle of it all.
My previous B&W 601s3 that I used for my rear surrounds was a bit localized and a bit less immersive than the SVS SSS, so for me this was really a step up.


----------



## CharlieU

Macdon, what B&W speakers did you have before? I purchased a couple of MBS-01s for my computer room and since I had a pair of B&W 805s' in my main HT, I ran a comparison. In my case the 805s came out on top overall. The MBS-01 could go lower than the 805s, but the bass was flabby and I believe it affected the clarity of the midrange. (I did the tests running the SVS and B&W full range) I agree with you on the tweeter. It sounds much better than the aluminum tweeter on the B&W. Of course running bookshelves full range isn't ideal.

When I put the MBS-01s in my computer room, I plugged the ports, added in my PC-13 Ultra in the sealed mode, put in some bass traps and acoustic panels, and ran the room correction. I played with the crossover and decided that the standard of 80Hz was fine. This restored some of the clarity to the mids and bass. I would highly recommend these to someone shopping for bookshelves in this price range, but I couldn't see giving up my B&Ws for them.


----------



## macdon

CharlieU said:


> Macdon, what B&W speakers did you have before? I purchased a couple of MBS-01s for my computer room and since I had a pair of B&W 805s' in my main HT, I ran a comparison. In my case the 805s came out on top overall. The MBS-01 could go lower than the 805s, but the bass was flabby and I believe it affected the clarity of the midrange. (I did the tests running the SVS and B&W full range) I agree with you on the tweeter. It sounds much better than the aluminum tweeter on the B&W. Of course running bookshelves full range isn't ideal.
> 
> When I put the MBS-01s in my computer room, I plugged the ports, added in my PC-13 Ultra in the sealed mode, put in some bass traps and acoustic panels, and ran the room correction. I played with the crossover and decided that the standard of 80Hz was fine. This restored some of the clarity to the mids and bass. I would highly recommend these to someone shopping for bookshelves in this price range, but I couldn't see giving up my B&Ws for them.


My B&Ws were just the entry level 600 series (602.5s3 for mains, LCR60 center and 601s3 for surrounds) Uk made speakers. The SVS M-series is a bit more expensive than my previous B&W 600 series, but it is also a step up in both sound & performance, so I cant complain. 
I also did get to audition B&W's next upper line which is the CM line & I still find the SVS M-series a tad better in detail, so here the SVS wins as the CM line is more expensive.

The B&Ws 800 line is definitely excellent - my dream speakers! They should be better performing than the SVS M-series........but then again, look at the price difference. Maybe they should be compared to the SVS L-series when it comes out.
When I heard the B&W 805 years ago, I promised myself that I would be saving up for it. However, when I got the Proac Response 1sc for awhile and re-listened to the 805 - I found the 805 a bit laid back and less engaging than my Proac. Of course, audio is a very subjective hobby so we have varying opinions - but if you say that the tweeter of the M-series is better than the Nautilus tweeter of the B&W 800 series, then that definitely says something about the SVS M-series.

Last November was our annual HiFi show here in Manila and I got to re-acquaint myself with the new B&W 805 in piano finish. I believe they sounded a bit better now than the previous 805, but retail on those are now at $4k a pair :gulp: 

Since I got the SVS MTS-01 and MCS-01, my local distributor still has a lone MBS-01 since I elected the SSS for my surrounds instead.
Im now thinking if I should get the MBS-01 and replace my B&W 602s3 which Im using for my computer in the bedroom.
However, the MBS-01 has the least sensitivity in the whole line - so cant really tell if my 60watts/channel Rotel RA-1062 integrated amp could power it adequately.


----------



## Tufelhundin

macdon said:


> For side surrounds, isnt dipoles preferred? Of course, I could be wrong as the SVS SSS bipoles are my very first bipoles. In all my recent HT setups, I just utilized monopole bookshelf speakers for my rear surrounds.
> Each unit of SVS SSS surround speakers is actually like 2 bookshelf speakers since it doubles the number of drivers and while I thought the output would be strong, I feared that the surrounds could be localized.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised when the actual dispersion was wide and non-distracting to the front stage. Its a nuance that places the listener right in the middle of it all.
> My previous B&W 601s3 that I used for my rear surrounds was a bit localized and a bit less immersive than the SVS SSS, so for me this was really a step up.


As for side surrounds, not necessarily, people have their preference and after everything I have read I dont want dipole. As of this moment my surrounds are RS450's the same floorstanders that are my fl and fr. I will say SACD and DVDA sound good but for movies...not so much. Not to sidetrack your thread, how do you like your PBU over yer older 12?


----------



## mike c

macdon said:


> However, the MBS-01 has the least sensitivity in the whole line - so cant really tell if my 60watts/channel Rotel RA-1062 integrated amp could power it adequately.


sitting down in front of the computer, 1 watt is already more than enough

if you're going to play for the whole room, 60 watts is still way more than enough

:spend::spend::spend::spend:

:devil:


----------



## CharlieU

macdon said:


> My B&Ws were just the entry level 600 series (602.5s3 for mains, LCR60 center and 601s3 for surrounds) Uk made speakers. The SVS M-series is a bit more expensive than my previous B&W 600 series, but it is also a step up in both sound & performance, so I cant complain.
> I also did get to audition B&W's next upper line which is the CM line & I still find the SVS M-series a tad better in detail, so here the SVS wins as the CM line is more expensive.


That clears things up for me. B&W makes good speakers, but the upcharge for the name puts them at a disadvantage against similar priced competitors. When you get to their 800 series they are more evenly matched in price and performance to the others out there.

I did my comparison because one of the common things you read about speakers in the price range of the M series is that they perform close to or just as well as speakers costing 2X or 3X the price. In this case, it just wasn't true. The tweeter was up to the task but the woofer wasn't close to the one in the 805. It does have me watching for the SVS L series as a better woofer would make this a very competitive high end bookshelf speaker.


----------



## macdon

Tufelhundin said:


> Not to sidetrack your thread, how do you like your PBU over yer older 12?


I felt the Ultra have a stronger output with less distortion over the pb12nsd. I was planning to go dual pb12nsd, but decided to go up 2 levels for the Ultra instead. Better SQ, better extension and definitely stronger output.


----------



## macdon

mike c said:


> sitting down in front of the computer, 1 watt is already more than enough
> 
> if you're going to play for the whole room, 60 watts is still way more than enough
> 
> :spend::spend::spend::spend:
> 
> :devil:


Hahahaha - seems like a good upgrade over my B&W 602s3, eh Mike :clap:


----------



## Tufelhundin

macdon said:


> I felt the Ultra have a stronger output with less distortion over the pb12nsd. I was planning to go dual pb12nsd, but decided to go up 2 levels for the Ultra instead. Better SQ, better extension and definitely stronger output.


Good deal!!!! I was just wondering what your thoughts were and you never know who may be reading these threads with that question on their mind. I'm kind of spoiled when it comes to subs for my first one was an Infinity Ultra II and about 5 years later I bought my 1st PBU and a year later I added my 2nd. Other than those subs and a PCU "I really like the Cylinders" I haven't heard any others. I will say I'm very impressed with my PBU's though!


----------



## macdon

I just wanted to add that when I first set up and experienced the SVS M-series and PB Ultra here at my home, my sources were just an Oppo dvd player and a WD NMT media player........and I was already sold :T

Just a few days ago, I bought my first Bluray player.........I was floored! :gulp:


----------



## eyleron

mike c said:


> if you're going to play for the whole room, 60 watts is still way more than enough
> 
> :spend::spend::spend::spend:
> 
> :devil:


Mike, can you explain how to get to 105 db peaks sitting 10 ft away for movies with these speakers?
How many watts are we supposed to throw at them?

Thanks


----------



## mike c

eyleron said:


> Mike, can you explain how to get to 105 db peaks sitting 10 ft away for movies with these speakers?
> How many watts are we supposed to :neener:throw at them?
> 
> Thanks


are you trying to find the right amp to power them or are you interested in hitting 105db?


----------



## eyleron

Well, a little of both. I hear fantastic things about these speakers. 
And I'm interested in 100 to 105 db. 

I plug in the published [low] sensitivity of 82.5, and the published power handling of 140 watts, and I get 94 db at 10 feet.

So, I'm wondering if:

These speakers are not intended for people to listen near reference levels (because they'll play to -11 db down)
or these speakers will actually take way more watts than the specs suggest, so feel free to feed it the 500+ watts they'd need to get to 100 db at 10 foot listening position

(the towers would get one to 103 db with 250 watts of external amplification)

Granted, if these are speakers that are intended to be mated with SVSound subs that, with one or two of them, you'd be at 105 to 110 db peaks (like my PB-10 I own), then I get that. But then I'd want to know, "Where are the reference level speakers to go with SVSound's reference level subwoofers?"


----------



## Ed Mullen

SVS measures sensitivity at 2M GP, which is equal to 1M free space. It does not include boundary gain resulting from placing the speaker indoors. 

With quality external amplification (I use 300W monoblocks), the M-series will effortlessly play at cinema levels in any normal size HT. I run dual PB12-Ultra/2 in my system and the MTS/MCS front stage keeps pace without strain. 

Loudspeakers are not about continuous SPL - they are all about delivering unfettered dynamics. An underpowered amp will be driven into clipping when pushed hard, and this will compress dynamics and can also damage the tweeter. A high power amp capable of easily driving 4 ohm nominal loads works great with the M-series and they will deliver clean and uncompressed sound.


----------



## eyleron

Thanks. 
Yes, I'm comparing to speakers that are more sensitive by 10+ db anechoic. 

So, although SVsound says only 140 watts max, that's very conservative?

And I am not looking to hear 100 - 105 db continuously, irreparably damaging my hearing. Nor would I want my subs to play 115 db continuously.

I want my home theater to have great dynamics and be loud enough to be immersive, like a good commercial theater.

If one throws 500 watts at the bookshelf with 83 db sensitivity, it would get to 100 db, which is plenty loud for me.

The center and tower speakers with 88 and 89 db sensitivities are more reasonable with a good receiver.

But the surround and bookshelf seem like they belong in a different family of speakers than the M-Series, whose marketing says the speakers "exude efficient power..." Not sure what that means, but it does suggest they're efficient, which is belied by the specs.


----------



## Ed Mullen

eyleron said:


> Thanks.
> Yes, I'm comparing to speakers that are more sensitive by 10+ db anechoic.
> 
> So, although SVsound says only 140 watts max, that's very conservative?
> 
> And I am not looking to hear 100 - 105 db continuously, irreparably damaging my hearing. Nor would I want my subs to play 115 db continuously.
> 
> I want my home theater to have great dynamics and be loud enough to be immersive, like a good commercial theater.
> 
> If one throws 500 watts at the bookshelf with 83 db sensitivity, it would get to 100 db, which is plenty loud for me.
> 
> The center and tower speakers with 88 and 89 db sensitivities are more reasonable with a good receiver.
> 
> But the surround and bookshelf seem like they belong in a different family of speakers than the M-Series, whose marketing says the speakers "exude efficient power..." Not sure what that means, but it does suggest they're efficient, which is belied by the specs.


Blame the marketing guys for that kind of wording. :nono: 

There is a difference between sensitivity and power handling/max output of course. Sensitivity is a spec which is grossly exaggerated by many OEMs and SVS doesn't play that game. We feed a broad-band pink noise signal at 2.83V and measure SPL at 2M GP - so the spec is honest. We almost always recommend to prospective M-series buyers that they use high power external amplification capable of driving 4 ohm nominal loads.

The recommended power ratings for the M-series are conservative. When used with normal source material (which has a completely different crest factor than pink noise), it's almost impossible to damage the M-series with too much clean power. In loudspeakers used with a digital high pass, mechanical excursion limits are almost never reached and as such power handling really comes down to thermal limits. Normal source material has more than suffient 'down time' to allow the VCs to cool-off between loud transients. Provided the amp delivers a clean and unclipped power peak, the M-series will handle it without issue. I've been running 300W to each M-series in my system for years and regularly listen at cinema levels and have yet to damage a driver or even make the speakers sound strained. If I were using a garden variety 8 ohm AVR at those levels, I would probably be replacing tweeters (I've got the older AirCirc tweets without ferrofluid). 

Regarding your SPL vs. power computations, you are not considering boundary gain from the nearby walls. In full space there is no boundary gain. Ground plane adds one boundary and 6 dB. Move indoors with two walls and a nearby ceiling and SPL will increase even more - probably around 4-5 dB per nearby boundary (6 dB is rarely ever fully realized). Point being that indoor SPL will be considerably higher than what you are computing with just a straight power vs. SPL calculation based on the quasi-anechoic sensitivity. 

In a real world room of normal size with quality external high power amplification, an MTS/MCS/MBS set-up can be driven to uncomfortably loud levels without strain or damage. Call it 'more than loud enough for nearly any application'. And that's all that really matters to the end user. Just make sure to use decent high power amps and you'll be just fine.


----------



## eyleron

Ed,

Thanks for clarifying how the M-Series can be a great choice for those with separate amps and how they're robust enough to take the power!


----------



## macdon

Maybe you guys can recommend power amp brands/models that would be adequate for the M-series?

Like Ed Mullen, Im also using the older M-Series 01s with Scanspeak AirCirc tweets powered by a Rotel RMB-1075 with the ff specs:

5 x 125watts @ 8ohms
5 x 200watts @ 4ohms

So far, Im very happy with the combo and have experienced uncomfortable loud levels but still clear presentation.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I have M Series with Scanspeak tweeters. I use Emotiva XPA-5/XPA-3's. These amps do a great job. Audio response is crisp and clear


----------

